# Any Cons going on In calgary?



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Just curious, seeing as how I've never attended one, and it seems it would be fun ^^


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind showing up at one, provided I can get away from my parents long enough :$
Frankly, I'd be surprised if there wasn't one in Calgary, seeing as we're getting so damn big


----------

